# Shimano Torium 14



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

How possible would it be to put a knobby mag on the left side of these?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I used to have one, I think it could be done easier than a saltist, If I remember right there was more room to work with on there. The only probelm I can see is with the plastic in between the cover and frame.WHy do you need a knobby though, I thought it was a good caster without it.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Addicted to magging reels.*

Which one did you have? I am liking this torium 14 with the counter balanced handle. I have a magged saltist now


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I had a 14 also, really liked it, Casted well and was controllable


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> How possible would it be to put a knobby mag on the left side of these?


Why would you want to do that for?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*stupidity????*



seajay said:


> Why would you want to do that for?


Is that the answer you want?

I like magged reels better. I feel if you dunk them or get them wet they have less chance of blowing up. In addition they give you more variability versus a reel with centri brakes. Why do distance casters use magged abus and not reels with brakes.

Another reason is boredom. 

Are you my wife by chance disquising yourself as a fisherman?

"but why, but why, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

jebson38 said:


> are you my wife by chance disquising yourself as a fisherman?
> 
> "but why, but why, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"


lmao


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

> Are you my wife by chance disquising yourself as a fisherman?
> 
> "but why, but why, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy"


And yall are jus newlyweds... wait till 20 years.... I owned a 14 also.. a butt ton of space. Saw on another board where someone magged a 16...

Jeb,

ya didn't think the 14 felt a little cheap?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Nahhhhh*

I liked it except for the gear box....Dont know why everyone cant come up with an aluminum body reel and mag it. 

It cant feel any cheaper than a 525 mag...All graphite body!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

The only real problem I had with the reel was it scratched so easily. Im pretty picky about my stuff and really had a problem with the left sideplate scratching when you fished it. Never felt cheap to me either. Nice reel, wish I still had mine for a back up


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> Which one did you have? I am liking this torium 14 with the counter balanced handle. I have a magged saltist now


Jeb, is that thing static or a knobby? I thought about doing mine but there looked like a lot of doing to get it to work. I did put a knobby on a GS 525 that works really well, but I damn near had to chop the clicker side plate to pieces to get it to work.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bill it is a knobby. I'll show to u in a couple weeks. Throws real good. How many of the sixlze 24 trigger reel seats you want me to bring you? They are $5 a piece


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Chuck these saltist scratch pretty easy too. Think I might just get another saltist 30 and mag it to.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

bstarling said:


> Jeb, is that thing static or a knobby? I thought about doing mine but there looked like a lot of doing to get it to work. I did put a knobby on a GS 525 that works really well, but I damn near had to chop the clicker side plate to pieces to get it to work.
> 
> Bill:fishing:[/QUOTE
> 
> Bill I got someone who had the right tools do it. The toughest part is getting through that flange that holds the braking circle. Will take her apart.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jeb,

i knobby magged my saltist as well. throws a whole lot farther now. we should compare. It took me forever to find out how to get it done, but I like it now.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

hey NTKG did you buy a kit or part it yourself. i'd like to take a look at that. per our conversation a couple weeks ago this is the kniid of stuff i need. doing it is no problem, parting it out is the hitch.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> Dont know why everyone cant come up with an aluminum body reel and mag it.


Avet have.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah but the aver does not have much variability


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I honestly think you could use one of the mags Kwesi sales....
The toughest part would be removing the flange that holds the circle that the brakes rub against to slow the reel down. Once you get that out of the way it would be easy.

I dropped a saltist and messed up the side plate. So I played with the side plate I messed up. I could not remove that flange because I didnt have the right tools. If the side plate was not messed due to my dropping it, it would have been messed up after I tried to remove the flange.

I had to get someone to do it for me. And it is a legit mag job. He may post on the boards so he can claim the mag job if he wants.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah it was a pita. removing, cutting, milling bc none of the surfaces inside are flat. but its done. if that is the got distance mag, one of the guys I know down here had it doen and wasn't real happy with it. he endedup taking them both out of his 6500s


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

If the got distance mags are installed right they work. If they are not, which I know for a fact, they dont work.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not just the Got Distance mag kit. All of the thru cover kits if not installed right will be a problem...I have used them and never had a problem.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> It's not just the Got Distance mag kit. All of the thru cover kits if not installed right will be a problem...I have used them and never had a problem.


i will ask my buddy. If i remember correctly he had it installed by them? I don't know so I wont go any further till I ask him. The diawa I did was with my own stuff with the springs being inside the sideplate.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

all metal reel body with mags??

penn torque 100... dont you remember i did a brief review on it here?
trq100s are probably the strongest star drag beach castable/but can double on boats to winch. reel on earth right now . . .


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

eric said:


> all metal reel body with mags??
> 
> penn torque 100... dont you remember i did a brief review on it here?
> trq100s are probably the strongest star drag beach castable/but can double on boats to winch. reel on earth right now . . .


Yeah then you can just stick your hook on to the side of your reel when you head home for the day. No more using the guides


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

eric said:


> all metal reel body with mags??
> 
> penn torque 100... dont you remember i did a brief review on it here?
> trq100s are probably the strongest star drag beach castable/but can double on boats to winch. reel on earth right now . . .


Im going to say this is a boat reel that can be used as a surf reel...I dont think it will cast as good as a 525 mag.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jeb Nick*

....*Jeb*... I think a dremel with a cutoff wheel should take care of the ring. The reel seats are cool. I got one from Chuck and could use a couple more. Thanks for remembering.

*Nick*...Did you mill the outside to get a flat for the knob?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

You are a better man than me with a dremel...That is what I tried to use.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I was thinking the exact same thing. Just take your time with a dremel to cut the "rib" away and then you have it. But I am not naive enough not to realize things aren't as easy as they look. If you have tried with a dremel, and had that much trouble, I may need to contact my machinist friend to prep the sideplate if I decide to try that.... Thanks for the info.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. Just take your time with a dremel to cut the "rib" away and then you have it. But I am not naive enough not to realize things aren't as easy as they look. If you have tried with a dremel, and had that much trouble, I may need to contact my machinist friend to prep the sideplate if I decide to try that.... Thanks for the info.
> 
> Robert


That is the same friend that did Jebs


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Robert he does good work.

The problem with it is that that flange is a solid piece. 

The wheel would cut through it. Next time I might try one of these before I send it to your machinest friend.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#carbide-end-mills/=3sdyc6

Oh, and I think the magged saltist is a completly different reel than one with brakes. 
With brakes I was lucky to hit 120 yards with oz pyramid and 17 lb test line. Now I feel like I can match my 525 and Abus.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

1 more thing....

I am getting like 2 loops of fluff further down in the reel more than half way through the cast. However that may be due to sorry line lay when reeling back in.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tacpayne said:


> That is the same friend that did Jebs


OK, now I am lost, I was talking about the guy 2 streets up.... Apparently I know a machinist and don't realize it. Hmmm

Jeb, 
that testimonial about the increase in performance.... I didn't need to hear that! Because that is exactly the kind of thing that gets me to modify stuff that I know I should leave alone. LMAO I am going to have to do it now! I was thinking about those end mills on a drill press.

Robert


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> OK, now I am lost, I was talking about the guy 2 streets up.... Apparently I know a machinist and don't realize it. Hmmm
> 
> Jeb,
> that testimonial about the increase in performance.... I didn't need to hear that! Because that is exactly the kind of thing that gets me to modify stuff that I know I should leave alone. LMAO I am going to have to do it now! I was thinking about those end mills on a drill press.
> ...


Pm Robert, you really should have that short term memory thing looked at


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Guess Im going to mag mine now and see what it will do


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jeb,three things....*

.....I am wondering about. 

1. Is this a mono mag or is it using a mag plate? I put a plate in my GS525.

2. Could the plate be put into a lathe and faced flat in the inside?

3. How do you deal with the radius of the outside of the plate?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

bstarling said:


> .....I am wondering about.
> 
> 1. Is this a mono mag or is it using a mag plate? I put a plate in my GS525.
> 
> ...


We are talking about a monomag

I am sure it could be lathed flat, but it would be more important the outside was flat.

I don't know if the outside could be milled flat. That is one of my concerns. I don't want a mag unit going in at an angle. Chris Macey had made angled spacers that will allow a knobby mag to be installed straight through the side of a 55/6500 domed sideplate. I am thinking a similar spacer may be needed to set the knobby straight on a Salist.

Robert


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Robert*

I have made an insert for a mag from a stainless steel bolt that I through bored and tapped threads inside. Then I rounded a nut to fit the outside and ground it on a bevel to fit my GS 525. This served as the insert into which I put the screw for the mag. Works great, but is a bit of work. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

bstarling said:


> I have made an insert for a mag from a stainless steel bolt that I through bored and tapped threads inside. Then I rounded a nut to fit the outside and ground it on a bevel to fit my GS 525. This served as the insert into which I put the screw for the mag. Works great, but is a bit of work.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Hmmmmmm That sounds interesting.

Robert


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

The dome on the saltist is not as bad as the abu. Mine is at a slight angle but works good.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ryan white at hj does them as well. Online his don't look like his is angled at a


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> Ryan white at hj does them as well. Online his don't look like his is angled at a


I'll bet you could get an end mill in your drill press and put a small flat recess in the dome side of the plate to get the mag oriented at 90 degrees to the spool. You would use it just like a drill bit, but it has a flat cutting bottom. How much metal is in one of those plates?

If I keep thinking about this I may do a job on mine this week.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

Do it bill you will love it


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Jebson38 said:


> Do it bill you will love it


Jeb have you took it out and measured any distances with the reel before and after the magging? just curious if removing the breaks and going with teh mag made enough difference for me to do mine


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't have charted idistances with both. At the foot ball field I throw at I would throw back of end zone to back of end zone with brakes. I was surpassing that Thursday by 10-15 yards. I might could loosen the mag and throw even further.
If you and robert want to ride to apex tomorrow and cast mine against yours you are more then welcome. From where I dropped the reel and had to replace the sideplate I found out that the replacement side plate is $54 with shipping.


----------



## B8kastr (Feb 5, 2008)

*Saltist*

I magged two saltist , they cast much better than b/b The factory had the bearing retainer plate screw so tight it was really tough to break loose with out messing up screw head.


----------

